# Molly sporting her rain slicker!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Took this a few days ago in the park...the flowers are finally starting to bloom


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I love it. Fairlie, I think Rufus needs one too.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Love it!  He looks so cute!  How old is he in that picture Fairlie?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the Molly rain coat - so much so you know I got ruby one last year x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Rufus looks like a sou'wester


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Loving the yellow macs - they look like fishermen with their sou'westers on 
Jacob arrived back from Canada to England and a mini heatwave - he is struggling to acclimatize


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Rufus looks like a sou'wester


SNAP! we posted at the same time


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great minds marzi!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Rufus wears his hood Molly doesn't like her hood can't put it on her head


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know if Ruby's will fit her this year?? Maybe after a summer cut.... I'll try it on and if it doesn't fit, maybe I could hand it own to one of the new pups x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It was taken late last year, so he was almost three. I made him put it on in a (futile) attempt to get Tracey to send us Little Yellow Dog first. It still fits but we never make him wear it anymore.

Marzi tell us what Jacob thinks of Canada, does he like it or are we all too boring, polite, standoffish and dull?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I still have to get one for Maggie. Right now I share my umbrella with her.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is my ruby in her yellow coat wanting to escape through the fence to play with ted!
( I think this pic is one of donnas favourites??) x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think this pic is one of EVERYONES favourites!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Ruby in her slicker her little bum looks chunky


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And those stumpy puppy legs!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the legs!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I love Ruby!! What a cutie! That last picture of her looking through the fence-my favourite! I love her little slicker jacket, she wears it so well x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking good girls!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cute doesn't even begin to cover it 

Molly hates wearing a coat much to my annoyance!!! 

If she sees my dad putting his waterproofs on she shoots off to her crate .... She NEVER goes in her crate of her own accord!!! 

Needless to say We've now ditched the coats 

xxx

xxx


----------

